# Sigma Product Advisory for EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 30, 2015)

```
Sigma issued a service notice (from <a href="http://www.sigma-photo.co.jp/new/new_topic.php?id=842" target="_blank">Sigma Japan</a>) regarding a Live View issue withthe Canon EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R camera bodies and some Sigma zoom lenses.</p>
<p><strong>Phenomenon

</strong>When the Live View Mode button on the camera body is pressed, the operation stops without displaying images on the rear LCD monitor.</p>
<p><strong>More Information</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>If your lens was updated to be compatible with the EOS 760D / 750D, then it will also work with the 5DS / 5DS R. Otherwise you will have to send it to Sigma for a free firmware update.</li>
<li>Lenses shipped after May 11, 2015, already have the new firmware and will work in Live View with any current Canon DSLR.</li>
<li>Users of the 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM Sports – the only Global Vision lens to be affected by this issue, see list below – can do this at home using the USB Dock and Sigma Optimization Pro.</li>
</ul>
<p>Full list of affected lenses after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Affected lenses (Current)

</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sigma 17-50mm f/2.8 EX DC OS HSM – No. 12651501 or later</li>
<li>Sigma 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM – No. 13044001 or later</li>
<li>Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8 APO EX DG OS HSM – No. 12713001 or later</li>
<li>Sigma 50-500mm f/4.5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM – No. 12902001 or later</li>
<li>Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM Sports – No. 50064494 to 50347793</li>
<li>Sigma 150-500mm f/5-6.3 APO DG OS HSM – No. 12669751 or later</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Affected Lenses (Discontinued)</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Sigma 17-70mm f/2.8-4 DC MACRO OS HSM – No. 12665001 or later</li>
<li>Sigma 18-200mm f/3.5-6.3 II DC OS HSM – No. 12851001 or later</li>
<li>Sigma 18-250mm f/3.5-6.3 DC OS HSM – No. 12656101 or later</li>
<li>Sigma 50-150mm f/2.8 APO EX DC OS HSM – No. 12839001 or later</li>
<li>Sigma 120-300mm f/2.8 APO EX DG OS HSM – No. 12676440 or later</li>
<li>Sigma 120-400mm f/4.5-5.6 APO DG OS HSM – No. 12971601 or later</li>
</ul>
<p><strong> </strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 30, 2015)

> Otherwise you will have to send it to Sigma



Ahhhh, the joys of 3rd party lenses.


----------



## LukasS (Jul 1, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> > Otherwise you will have to send it to Sigma
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, the joys of 3rd party lenses.



You can always be left with Zeiss and have no problem at all


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 1, 2015)

LukasS said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > > Otherwise you will have to send it to Sigma
> ...



Well don't ask for it ... maybe one day the body will no longer accept MF only lenses if they are NOT canon TSE ...


----------



## meywd (Jul 1, 2015)

LukasS said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > > Otherwise you will have to send it to Sigma
> ...



I always thought that even if the AF was bad with the Art series, you would still get a sharp MF lens that is closer to Zeiss than any other Canon, but it seem the people who buy those lenses hate MF.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 1, 2015)

I can understand the concern with older lenses, definitely something to think about.
However, the Global Vision line is golden.

Theoretically those lenses will never be permanently disabled, and Sigma can even improve them as time goes on. Even Canon can't do that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Theoretically those lenses will never be permanently disabled, and Sigma can even improve them as time goes on. Even Canon can't do that.



For newer Canon lenses, firmware updates can be applied via a newer Canon body. That happened with the 40/2.8 STM.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 1, 2015)

dilbert said:


> I wonder if Sigma and Tamron share their research on autofocus behaviour for cameras?
> 
> Very strange that both should announce this on the same day...



Sigma does research on that ??? When did they start ?


----------



## Act444 (Jul 1, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Theoretically those lenses will never be permanently disabled, and Sigma can even improve them as time goes on. Even Canon can't do that.
> ...



Apparently there was a firmware update for the 300 2.8 II and 400 2.8 II that required sending the lenses to Canon...don't know of a way to "DIY" those through a camera body, etc...unless I'm missing something?

Must be only certain lenses?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 1, 2015)

Act444 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...



Given the age of those lenses (the update applied to all four MkII superteles), I suspect Canon could have let users do the update, but chose not to. I ordered my 600 II before the firmware update was announced, but it arrived with the new firmware. We're likely talking relatively few lenses in terms of absolute numbers, and Canon may have not wanted to deal with users not having a new enough camera (I'd bet many MkII supertele owners were using 1DIV or 1DsIII bodies which can't push a lens firmware update). Canon paid for shipping both directions for affected users. 

The 40/2.8, OTOH, vastly many more copies and easier for Canon to put the burden on the owner.


----------

